# Box.net on Cyanogen Mod?



## darrenmason (Dec 9, 2011)

First, huge thanks to all devs working on this project. In a little under an hour I had Alpha 3 up and running and customized with all the apps I love on my Touchpad! Thanks everyone!

Has anyone figured out how to get box.net running on android? I tried searching for 'box.net' but there weren't any results. I have a couple box.net accounts and would love to connect one to the android side of this tablet









Thanks in advance!


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Please move to general.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

The app is called Box.

And it works fine on my CM7 Xron.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah just search Box on the market and the app is there. I love Box too, ever since I got 50gb free with my Touchpad


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

I couldn't find it. link please


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Just type "box" in the search on Google market. I found no less than two separate apps.

I must say, though, I wish it would let you choose where you download the files in box. You can't specify what program opens them, either, so I've got to _try_ to open them, fail, and then go digging for them in some temp folder to actually get them working with whatever program they need.


----------



## smcgroarty (Nov 23, 2011)

Boxroid by ETU Studios lets you download files. I have been using that one since the box.net client doesnt. 
But in the box client if you have viewed a file from your device you can browse it on your storage card.


----------



## Alex (Nov 4, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Just type "box" in the search on Google market. I found no less than two separate apps.
> 
> I must say, though, I wish it would let you choose where you download the files in box. You can't specify what program opens them, either, so I've got to _try_ to open them, fail, and then go digging for them in some temp folder to actually get them working with whatever program they need.


Using their v1.4.2.2 version does give you the option to choose what program opens it (I have both OfficeSuite and QuickOffice and it asked when I opened an .xls file) and all files downloaded resides under "box" directory...


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Just type "box" in the search on Google market. I found no less than two separate apps.
> 
> I must say, though, I wish it would let you choose where you download the files in box. You can't specify what program opens them, either, so I've got to _try_ to open them, fail, and then go digging for them in some temp folder to actually get them working with whatever program they need.


What i do is just go into the box app hold down the file i want and press "save for offline use" it downloads the file to sdcard...download...box....your account name, just move that file to somewhere else if you need to or just leave it there, not sure what types of programs you are using but every video format plays awesome with a program i've been using for years on my android devices called rockplayer lite.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

You could also use File Expert file manager. It's quite decent, have tabs, and can easily be integrated with Dropbox and Box.net.


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

I use ES File explorer and it has very good box and dropbox integration. It will display your box account in a tab in a network drive fashion.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenmason (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone - got it!


----------



## danootz (Oct 31, 2011)

darrenmason said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone - got it!


How did you end up finding it?
I had cm7 installed on my 32gb and was able to find it and install it. But I just installed cm7 on my 16gb TP, installed the latest gApps and the market fix, but I can't find Box.net anymore.

When I go to market.android.com and check to try and install that way, the Touchpad is greyed out and it says the app is not compatible with the device.

Any suggestions?


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

danootz said:


> How did you end up finding it?
> I had cm7 installed on my 32gb and was able to find it and install it. But I just installed cm7 on my 16gb TP, installed the latest gApps and the market fix, but I can't find Box.net anymore.
> 
> When I go to market.android.com and check to try and install that way, the Touchpad is greyed out and it says the app is not compatible with the device.
> ...


Are you on aplha 3? It shows in my market. Worst case you can pull it from your phone and side load it.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danootz (Oct 31, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Are you on aplha 3? It shows in my market. Worst case you can pull it from your phone and side load it.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


Yeah I flashed Alpha 3, forgetting to flash gapps. So I did that and then went back to flash the fix again because I forgot.

On my 32gb TP I'd started with alpha 2 I believe and got Box for it and then upgrade to Alpha 3. Not sure if it's an issue with Alpha 3 or maybe it's just a change in Box.net's compatability. (Which is likely what's going on because all the other apps I could think of that might have issues being found or installed are no problem to get via the Market.)

I've sideloaded it as you said and it's fine.

My only other issue now is the ICS Theme for Cm7 makes the status bar all funny, when it was totally fine on the other install on the 32gb TP.
By funny I mean, the size of the icons (home, menu, etc...) are too small.


----------

